# Need part for Craftsman Jointer



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I couldn't even find that model. Are you sure it's the correct number? Do you have a photo of the part and the jointer?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

are you sure it isn;t somethign that could be fabricated out of sheetmetal or plastic?


----------



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's a picture of the jointer and the broken part.

http://pweb.netcom.com/~profmoriarty/jointer.jpg

http://pweb.netcom.com/~profmoriarty/chip%20chute.jpg

Received the owners manual today, and was able to get the actual part numbers, but the sears website says they are unavailable. Chip chute number is 4540-042-70.

As you can see from the photo of the chip chute, the top piece of sheet metal has been peeled back like an anchovy can. I believe I can just cut off that piece of damaged sheet metal and it will work, but I would rather have the original part for safety's sake.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Straighten it out and bring it to an auto body shop to get tack welded.


----------



## wbrnnr (Nov 12, 2007)

I have one like yours and I need a motor the machine looks like new so i hate to part it out.could you contact me if you find someone with parts.

thanks 
Ed


----------

